# dumbbells



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I was at a show on sat and bought a neon yellow dumbbell. I tossed it a few times and Enzo retrieved it naturally and he actually brought it back to me and placed it in my hand 

As I was shopping I saw this HUGE dumbbell and asked the owner of the store what is that used for. He told me they use big dumbbells for SCHIII. I had no idea they used these in SCH, this thing was huge, here is a picture of the three sizes they use in SCH.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes, that is why so many breeds do not excel in schutzhund, cause for the schutzhund 3 test your dog has to be able to retrieve a 5lbs dumbbell to pass. Smaller breeds just don't have the jaw strength to pick those up.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Enzo loves the dumbbell so much !!! I do not let him play with it as a toy so I just tossed it a few times for him to get he goes nuts for it !

When we took him to class on Monday I threw it a few times and he went flying after it. He takes it and holds his head up and runs with it , he looks like a prancing horse lol ( there will be video soon) 

After class the teacher saw him with the dumbbell and was impressed she said he is a natural


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Enzo loves the dumbbell so much !!! I do not let him play with it as a toy so I just tossed it a few times for him to get he goes nuts for it !
> 
> When we took him to class on Monday I threw it a few times and he went flying after it. He takes it and holds his head up and runs with it , he looks like a prancing horse lol ( there will be video soon)
> 
> After class the teacher saw him with the dumbbell and was impressed she said he is a natural


LOL! That's funny! 
Goes to show poodles are natural retrievers 
Can't wait to see the video!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Some updates with this dumbbell. I did not realize how much Enzo love this darn thing lol I have been giving him the dumbbell to hold as his job on our walks. Once he uses the bathroom he comes to be to take the dumbbell then he prances off with it in his mouth. I can walk around the whole block and he will hold it until I asked for it!

Now I am thinking maybe this will help him in the show ring ( not using the dumbbell in the ring lol ) But to make him hold his head up and proud. I wanted to tape him but I think my bf took he camera to his place or I lost it lol


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

LOL! Roxy you have to take some pics of Enzo and his dumbbells... that would be very cool to see!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Whatever works right? I saw a picture of a handler with a spoo and something soft in it's mouth running around the show ring. I guess that's what made that dog work for him so he went with it.


----------

